

Isocity - helveticaman
http://www.kennethfejer.com/isocity/

======
anthonyb
<http://www.kennethfejer.com/isocity/rules.htm>

For those of you too stupid to click on links.

------
evannyx
Spam!

~~~
bprater
It is? I thought the pixel art was pretty cool.

~~~
evannyx
Oh..I actually confused it with another website with the same design that used
to spam many blogs a few years ago.

So yeah, not spam.

